# is it true ?? airtel gprs free ??



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 21, 2007)

it seems browsing on airtel gprs is free ?? i asked in a airtel exclusive shop in bangalore....they told browsing is free and downloading costs...i dint understand what this meant...later they got angry on me for asking more questions...i just walked away then.


even my friend was saying...he uses airtel karnataka college plan..says browsing is free....he also told me that his friend downloads and browses hell and is not being charged

both use airtel prepaid college plan....costs 360 per month !!
1 thing of this plans is sure daily 100 sms free within in state

in the same shop again the owner and other assitant had a dispute abt other thing saying some 20 rs per week..thing for gprs....both got angry during this price discussions.....also confusing is it is 20 rs per day it seems...dunno if this is for prepaid or post paid

EDIT : ADDED

guyz i just now called airtel callcentre and talk to a chic named anjali

this is what she said....airtel live is free browse

where as there is airtel online for which they charge u 5 rs per day and u can browse unlimited it seems...!! this is bangalore prices !! i hope this is the fact
it sounds cheap for me !!

and to activate it seems i should sms AO to 6333
and for settings ALL to 2567 and for MMS to 2567

guyz i want you also to talk to the airtel callcentre and get more info

this si the number 9845098450 and then just follow the instructions finally u will get an option in airtel live option to press 9 to talk to some person


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 21, 2007)

browsing on the airtel live has been free since ages. downloading costs. browning any other portal/site costs. there is no such thing as free gprs!!!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 21, 2007)

right even i can't belive it (abt free gprs ) but my friends says so...am so much confused now
coz i want to change am bored of this BSNL Excel...whose balance came down from 1500 to 300 in 40 days...coz of SMSing


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 21, 2007)

^^^ lol.. u cud've just got the rs.50 pack, 1ps/sms. doesn't ur gf know that bsnl aint for smsing??!!!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 21, 2007)

what for BSNL prepaid is there something like 1p/SMS ?? i will be very happy man if there is 1...!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 21, 2007)

I activated Airtel GPRS for rs.7/day.I found it too costly as i won't be using it on pc.Do you guys know any plans of Airtel GPRS?Plz let me know.I am using Airtel-Mumbai.
I currently use Airtel NOP for Rs.2/day.
But they even do not deduct Rs.2/day.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 21, 2007)

yeah, an sms pack is available for bsnl prepaid. rs.50 pack, which has a validity for 1 month and sms rate becomes 1ps/msg.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 21, 2007)

that's great news thanks infra

hey 1 query abt hutch GPRS
if i activate that GPRS Value Pack rs 49 will i get 5 MB free usage right ??
today evening in that hutch exclusive shop in Basavanagudi the salesman said NO u wont get 5 MB usage.....but they will take away 49 rs and start ur GPRS dats all....weird....is this true ??

ur hutch...right ??


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 21, 2007)

^^^ i haf no idea. i use hutch only for texting and calling... tho i wanna switch over to some other plan or network... for which i'll hafta get another sim. dun wanna change my number, rather i can't. so sticking wid it.

secondly, basavangudi has a hutch shop??? don't get into any of these "outsourced" ppl... is that one? i din kno abt it.....

honestly, every gprs plan in karnataka sucks.... every operator! we dun haf a choice!!!


----------



## Pathik (Jul 21, 2007)

hutch gprs has no rental in mumbai.. Just the data transfer charge..


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 22, 2007)

cool, i m buying that BSNL SMS Plan, i need it a lot


----------



## vish786 (Jul 22, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> that's great news thanks infra
> 
> hey 1 query abt hutch GPRS
> if i activate that GPRS Value Pack rs 49 will i get 5 MB free usage right ??
> ...



yes for activating they charge 49 and for browsing / downloading they charge 10ps/10kbps and plus the extra charge if the site is charging for downloads.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey, is there any method to get free BSNL GPRS? 

Also, does BSNL provides EDGE service?


----------



## shashank_re (Jul 22, 2007)

Yes,Vish is right.Hutch charges Rs.49 as activation,monthly rental Rs.49,10p/10kb and other download charges apply.....................completely insane!
Hope vodafone reduces the charges


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 22, 2007)

Its time for the companies to bring on EDGE service in India, 3G can wait for a while, maybe 2 years. Not many people will miss 3G here as EDGE at 384 kbps itself is a enough for use on a Mobile Phone in India, where not many people use internet on there phone.

The GPRS Market is saturated, the speed is just 40 kbps. Companies should charge Rs 49/month for unlimited GPRS in phone, with full POP3 access & whatever the user likes to do. Companies won't loose much money this way as due to low speed of GPRS people won't download much anyway. Also at Rs 149/month companies should provide unlimited GPRS in Computer as well as Phone. This is still better then using Dial Up in computers at very low price.

While EDGE Charges should be something like Rs 250/month for unlimited EDGE in phone & 350 for Unlimited EDGE in phone & computer at 384 kbps.

I actually told my father to recommend this to the Cellular Broadband division of U.P.  today


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 22, 2007)

guyz so no 5 MB free for that 49 Rs per month GPRS of Hutch ???
but its given in the Website that u get 5 MB free Usage and after that they charge 10p/kb

*www.hutch.in/PlanetHutch/PlanetHutch_charges.asp

its not 10p/10KB dude....if it was i would jump with joy !! coz the cost would hv come down by 10 times


----------



## shashank_re (Jul 22, 2007)

^^It clearly says that that offer is only for postpaid.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 22, 2007)

yes right why did i not see it clearly.....fine...hv to find out other way

i hv to find about bsnl sms pack


----------



## abhishek66 (Jul 25, 2007)

in delhi the customer care told me charges would be Rs.99 per month.
In this browsing would be free whereas download would be 15p/10kb.

Now my question is will the download be counted for browsing also, like in mtnl broadband or will it be only counted when i actually download something on my phone


----------



## DKGbond3 (Jul 25, 2007)

abhishek66 said:
			
		

> in delhi the customer care told me charges would be Rs.99 per month.
> In this browsing would be free whereas download would be 15p/10kb.
> 
> Now my question is will the download be counted for browsing also, like in mtnl broadband or will it be only counted when i actually download something on my phone


hey, here in Delhi, with a airtel prepaid card you can activate the Net On Phone service which only costs Rs.99 per month and all downloading (and ofcourse browsing) is free
ITS TRUE


----------



## abhishek66 (Jul 25, 2007)

hey dkg do you know anyone who is using net on phone on prepaid... coz i'll only activate that service if i have to pay nothing apart from Rs.99


----------



## NiluGeek (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Cool_G5 airtel has corporate gprs plan 199 unlimited on postpaid its not open for general public, tell them u r going to use ur phone exclusively for accessing internet on phone and pc, speed is good.


----------



## DKGbond3 (Jul 30, 2007)

hey abhishek66, i'm using NOP on airtel prepaid myself,
and i think to activate, you need to dial *202*1#
and absulutely no browsing charges with this plan, just the Rs.99 rental


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 30, 2007)

DKGbond3 said:
			
		

> hey abhishek66, i'm using NOP on airtel prepaid myself,
> and i think to activate, you need to dial *202*1#
> and absulutely no browsing charges with this plan, just the Rs.99 rental


 
To activate NOP u need to send NOPACT as an sms to 222.
BTW what is this Rs.99/mnt rental plan.Haven't heard about that.


----------

